# Tactile Exit Signs



## Rick18071 (Jan 15, 2011)

2006 IBC Tactile exit signs. A tactile sign stating EXIT and complying with ICC A117.1 shall be provided adjacent to each door to an area of refuge, an exterior area for assisted rescue, and exit stairway, an exit ramp, an exit passageway and the exit discharge.

In A117.1 703 are the requirements for signs. This tells you that these exit signs must have Braille.

There seems to be no exception for these signs at all. All doors leading to the outside would need this. This is the biggest reason I fail final inspections. I wish I could keep some exit signs in my truck to sell but I am not allowed to, it would save a second trip to inspect most of the time. I made them put these signs in parking garages, sewer plants and small utility sheds for cell towers and water pumps.

Lately I made them put one by the locked door for a small utility room on the back of an apartment building that only leads to the outside. They asked me what it was for. I didn’t know what to say so I told them it was for the blind electrician. (I’m sure we all inspected for this guy at one time)

Does anyone know the purpose of these signs?

During a fire are blind people (maybe I should use sight impaired?) supposed to feel around the walls for the sign at a door and if there is no sign there they should not go through the door because it might lead to an interior room or closet? This is the only purpose I could think of for the sign. Do they teach sight impaired people this? To they teach that it will always be on the latch side of the door (unless the door is self closing, then it could also be on the door)? No one ever told my 98 year old sight impaired mother about this and she doesn’t know Braille.

Most of the time the sign will be missing. They usually don’t last long after the final inspection. The contractor needs it for the next job, it gets in the way when painting, gets knocked off, or an old building that never had a permit. So if a sight impaired person was trying to find the sign they would never get out.

I wish I could say the reason for these signs being required besides because the code says so.  Does anyone know the purpose of these signs?


----------



## Architect1281 (Jan 15, 2011)

See someone else thinks those signs a bit absurd

to me (Practically typing)

If a corridor has twenty doors alog it's path the door to the exit

IS THE ONE WITH THE EXIT HARDWARE - Usually a Panic BAR

Tactile enough to make sense but thats not what its all about now is it?


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 15, 2011)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the purpose of these signs?


Perhaps they help the blind identify and become familiar with exits as a preparation for the potential of a future fire or emergency.


----------

